# Outback 28Rl-2 Help!



## NHBlackLab (Jan 19, 2004)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hello!

I am going to take the plunge and start the camper life. I have decided on the Outback 28RL-S as the unit I am going to buy as my first camper purchase.

I am quoted a price of $19,900 for this unit including set up head & bar package w/ball, set up sway control, install break controller and hot lead to bumper and a starter kit (hoses, etc).

I have absolutely no idea if this is a good deal or if it is not. I was hoping someone out here could shed some light on the price and if there are any other options that should be included? This unit has all of the options that are available according to Keystone (comfort and designer packs and every other option from Outback).

Any help would be greatly appreciated. I have my subscription to trailer life and now I want to be part of this informative network of campers.


----------



## WOODTRAILMAN (Nov 6, 2003)

Hello
I purchased a 03 25rs-s with all options including hitch work for under 15,500. Somebody with a 28 footer needs to chime in. I'm no expert but, sounds a little on the high side.


----------



## Cats4Nat (Jan 28, 2004)

HI

Before you buy, check out all the RV Shows coming up soon,...February is the month for most RV's to begin to sell. Remember if you can tell the dealer other competitive prices and the competitive dealers name, that will help lower price.

Start lower than the highest you want to pay....sometime after haggling, you can get to your price if the dealer thinks he is getting a higher price than your 'suggested' price. We suggested $16,500 in order to do business but we settled on $17,200,....we were willing to go to $17,400 but dealer didnt know that.
They also match sway control from other dealer.

Also, consider if you are willing to drive a distance to another dealer to save. We chose not to drive to save $$ because of inconvienence to us. I understand Bonners RV in Muskegon, Michigan is good place to go with good service and dealer, but it was ab out 750miles one way for us and we chose not go that far but we did check within 2 hrs drive and were able to get dealer clost to us match further away price. Hope that makes sense.

I also printed up pre-delivery checklist I will fax to salesperson so they know what we will be looking at delivery and I have been on some great forums for RV that gave me a heads-up to certain Outback Issues to look for....ie:crushed heat ducts, leaking bike door, etc. These forums are great.

Ultimately, dont RUSH! It is your hard money they want and they need to respect that. Go with your gut. Be respectful even if they annoy you. Drop a name of another customer who bought from them if you know any.

We will be getting our new 25RS-S in about 2 weeks I think....and I think I am ready for them.

Let me know if you have any other questions...or ask the folks here...everyone is so imformative.

Sandra sunny


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Hi and congrats on your purchase of the 25rss. I will try to answer some of the questions you asked. We have had no problems with leaks, today would have been a good day to check because it snowed last night and put down around 3-4 inches. I know this isn't much to some of you but it is a lot if you live in so. cal. well the snow didn't stay around long, it was all gone by 2:00pst. I did chech to see if there were any leaks and everyhting was dry. We have had no problems with the bunks or windows sticking. The only major trouble we had was with the ducting and I have blown 2 fuses putting the slider in and out, I am researching this now. All I can say is have the dealer run everything and put water down every sink and take a electrical tester with you and check all 110 volt outlets, you are doing a walk through, make a list of any questionable issuses. I let the dealer talk me into a friction type sway controll and a lesser brake controller. See if you can get some kind of cam type sway controll and a prodigy brake controller added into the deal or upgrade to them, these two items will make a would of difference when towing. Now lets talk about your Yukon, you say it is a 1999, does it have a tranny cooler if not have one put on. I also added a engine oil cooler but only because I live in the desert area. I still need to upgrade my tires I have the stock P range, just can't talk the wife into new ones right now, she still says they are to new. I think from what I have read you want to go with a D or E range tire. you may want to check yours as well. I am still trying to figure out how to download some pictures of the upgrades I have done, can someone tell me how or where to do it? Good luck and I hope this helps


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

PHOTOS...

For now, I believe you'll have to email them to VERN and he can post them. He is working on another method, but it's not up yet. Stay tuned!


----------



## NHBlackLab (Jan 19, 2004)

Thank you for all of the helpful posts!

Needless to say, the RV show was of no help http://www.outbackers.com/forums/public/style_emoticons/#EMO_DIR#/ohmy.gif

Sooooo many choices!

In anycase, I have since decided to set a price I am willing to pay $17,500 is the highest I will go. I am now looking for a new or relatively new TT or 5th wheel that has ample space for 2 adults and 2 labs.

I am beginning to realize that I may need to focus on a 2002 or 01 in order to get higher quality in that price range.

I would like to avoid the aluminum siding units, as they tend to always have that dirty look and I have heard they are harder to clean and not good with rocks on the roadway.

I'll keep everyone posted here as I make a final decision.

Thanks again!


----------



## katiesda (Sep 30, 2003)

Hi, we got our 2004 28rss for $17800 off the lot. Fully loaded with all the options.

Bob


----------



## djd1023 (Sep 29, 2003)

Ours was 17,900


----------



## Tyee (Jan 17, 2004)

Hi all,
We are also looking at the Outback model and our dealer won't go below $17,500. I keep my eyes open on the internet and found the Outbacks on sale at Bonner's RV in Michigan. http://www.rvcorner.com/search_details.cfm?adinfoid=8183 
Good luck!
Tyee


----------

